# 2005 dutchman colorado 5th wheel



## Shadow (Oct 20, 2013)

Have a family member interested in buying one. Looked at it and seems to be in good shape. The problem I have is I went to nada to get a price on it and can't find it. It has two slides and I can only find a price on a single slide. It's a colorado 27rl fw. The seller is asking $13,500. Think it's too much but can't find any list price on it. If anyone has an opinion good bad or otherwise on this trailer I'm all ears! Thanks in advance gang......


----------



## LEN (Oct 20, 2013)

Found several single slide at 14500 and up one older 03, and one 04 for 15500 two slide and several others in the same price range. Depending on shape and what xtras I would say the asking price is fairly good.

LEN


----------



## Shadow (Oct 21, 2013)

Thank You for your quick response Len. The seller was actually asking $13,900.  Got em down to $13,000. so looks like they may get it.  Tks again


----------

